# David Lee's Rebounding Draws Attention



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> After watching David Lee run through a crowd time after time and collect rebound after rebound, Channing Frye wanted to know the secret.
> 
> He only needs to read the scouting reports.
> 
> ...


http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061117/SPORTS01/611170404/1108


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now Zeke needs to give Lee more minutes. Lee may just have replaced the departed Jackie Butler as my current favorite Knick.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

nice read....


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, Lee needs more minutes. Right now, he gets 10+ in less than 25 minutes. Imagine him in 40.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See when Jeffries gets back it will fix that rotation. To lose him was a tremendous blow because Lee is a terrific 6th man.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

David's winning Sixth Man for sure.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> David's winning Sixth Man for sure.


Crawford and Nate are going to have a lot to say about that buddy? :biggrin:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Lee is the next Udonis Haslem. Only better.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I remember when I had a Free David Lee signature


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2006)

David Lee should be starting at the four. If he can grab 10+ rebounds in less than half a game, he needs to start. Those rebounding numbers are so Rodman like, it is scary.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know what else Lee needs to do to start. The guy can rebound with the best of them, can pass with the best of the forwards, gets steal and shoots at a high percentage. If I am some other team I would try and steal this guy in a trade. I think in a 40 minute game, he can get 12+ rebounds, 15 points, 2 steals and 5 assists per game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

In yesterday's post, Lee was referred to as a 'player of diminishing returns' - that he got less effective the more minutes he got... Ridiculous, but that's what some are putting out there.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*It could be true*

We have no idea if he can sustain the effort that he does and remain effective over long minutes. It's not a knock on him, just normal physiology.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: It could be true*

Right, but why should he be considered in that light as opposed to anyone else?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: It could be true*

Lee was a good but never an outstanding rebounder at Florida, but it could have been due to role. Its surprising to see his breakout to this extreme, but I agree with his skills and the fact that NYK has alot of guys looking to take jump shots he is the right guy to have on the floor for 30 minutes +


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Krstic.....*

It's not just him. Balkman is in the same boat, as is Nate to a lesser degree. I think he would still be effective, just not as productive per minute as he is off the bench.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Krstic.....*

I just think it's way too early in their respective careers for them to be pigeonholed as 'energy' guys - best suited for coming off the bench for limited spurts.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't put words in my mouth...*

I never said that is all they are. I merely said the statement was correct. It would be diminishing returns as far as production per minute goes. Its logical....no one can play like that for long periods and still "bring it" like they do in shorter stints. Anyone expecting Lee to get all the hustle points he gets now and more given the extra minutes will be disappointed. He can prolly average 15-18 pts and 10 or 11 boards.....eventually. Right now his game is all about effort over polish.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Don't put words in my mouth...*

Right, you didn't say it, but media commentators have. That's who I take issue with.


----------

